# Brown Trout CAN Jump!



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Caught a limit this morning/early aft fishing Lake Michigan:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Couldn't make out what that bait was at the end. First thought it was a thunder stick, but the lip didn't look right. ?


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought it was a Yo-Zuri.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

llpof said:


> I thought it was a Yo-Zuri.


 Ahhh, I think you are right. Looks a bit like an Arc Minnow, which is probably what threw me off. I usually run the Crystal Minnows, which have a bit of a different lip on them. Mostly curious, because I really like that color combo.


----------



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Those are old Made in the USA Storm Thundersticks. Prizm style works and the other one is special painted. You will have to wait until I edit together the material before you will see it!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick Larson said:


> Those are old Made in the USA Storm Thundersticks. Prizm style works and the other one is special painted. You will have to wait until I edit together the material before you will see it!


 I really like the one hanging out of that fish on the cover of that video.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Rick,

Is that a Yarcraft boat? Back end looks similar/same as my old 2050 Michigan. I loved that boat.


----------



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

REG said:


> Rick,
> 
> Is that a Yarcraft boat? Back end looks similar/same as my old 2050 Michigan. I loved that boat.


Yep. 17 foot. The title says 1988. Never get wet in that boat. I have owned 3 new boats and various others and I like this old boat better than all of them. Just seems like less to think/worry about.

http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=l1e5TzRaqzk&video_referrer=watch&ns=1


----------



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, took me a long time to piece this one together. Catching one fish per trip would make this video-editing task much easier!


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Wisconsin is the only state still planting seeforelen strain brownies. You guys over there are blessed with having that fish around. Maybe when the failure of our sturgeon river strain becomes apparent we can talk about some eggs.


----------

